# Please help me find some compositions!



## beethovenlover (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am a new member and I'd like to say right away that I have no knowledge of music. I don't know how to play any instrument, nor do I want to know the nuances of various types of music. But I just 'stumbled' upon certain compositions online and downloaded them. When I listened, I felt wonderful. Specifically:

# Bach's Violin Concerto in E Major

# Mozart's 40th symphony, Rondo Alla Turca, Eine Kleine Nachmusik

# Beethoven's 5th, 9th, Fur Elise

# Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody


From this, one may get an idea as to what I might like. Based on this, can someone recommend some compositions? I specially like repetitive tunes (like Bach's violin concerto and Fur Elise). I'd like to listen to more songs like this, it could be any musician. 

Hope someone can help.

Warmly,
BL


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

You can find them all on Youtube, download the videos using RealPlayer, and view them using either RealPlayer or VLC.










You can also just use Imeem and recording software (audacity is free) to record it straight from the stream, then convert it to MP3:

http://www.imeem.com/people/FNeWpw/music/d7uHp_Vq/bethoven-bethovenfur-elise/


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Tchaikovsky: piano concerto no. 1 / symphony no. 4 and 5
Schubert: symphony no. 9
Haydn: symphonies no. 102; 103; 104.
Mozart: symphony no. 38

Really anything by these composers is tuneful and melodic.


----------



## beethovenlover (Jul 1, 2009)

markhansavon said:


> You can find them all on Youtube, download the videos using RealPlayer, and view them using either RealPlayer or VLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, that really helps. Can you also tell me which compositions would be in tune with my tastes based on the list I've given in the OP? Point is, I like repetitive tunes like Bach's violin concerto in E and Tchaikovsky's Marche Slav or Beethoven's 9th Symphony. I am looking for songs of a similar type (not songs like Bach's violin sonata no.1 in G minor or Mozart's Requiem or such songs). Hopefully, you can give some suggestions. I know all of them are good, but still repetitive tunes really give me a lot of thrill and happiness.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

beethovenlover said:


> Thanks a lot, that really helps. Can you also tell me which compositions would be in tune with my tastes based on the list I've given in the OP? Point is, I like repetitive tunes like Bach's violin concerto in E and Tchaikovsky's Marche Slav or Beethoven's 9th Symphony. I am looking for songs of a similar type (not songs like Bach's violin sonata no.1 in G minor or Mozart's Requiem or such songs). Hopefully, you can give some suggestions. I know all of them are good, but still repetitive tunes really give me a lot of thrill and happiness.


The pieces you have mentioned are not songs. They should be referred to as "pieces" or "works."


----------



## beethovenlover (Jul 1, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> The pieces you have mentioned are not songs. They should be referred to as "pieces" or "works."


In other words, you're too stupid to contribute anything useful or relevant (except nitpicking, of course).


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

beethovenlover said:


> In other words, you're too stupid to contribute anything useful or relevant (except nitpicking, of course).


Tapkaara is trying to help you fit into the classical music community, if you should choose to do so. I'd say that's useful. It is certainly relevant. There was even a smile to offset any hint of criticism.

Most of us are here to be educated and also to share our knowledge with each other.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

beethovenlover said:


> In other words, you're too stupid to contribute anything useful or relevant (except nitpicking, of course).


Perhaps, you should try and refrain from calling people stupid, beethovenlover. The moderators will take you off of here quickly if you can't be respectful.

Tapkaara has been a great contributor to this forum and most importantly he is my friend. He's an incredibly smart guy and he wasn't trying to be rude to you.

Take a few steps back and cool off.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If you like something with a repetitive tune, you might go for works with the title 'variations.' Of course, composers don't always name thier variations as such, for example, Rachmaninov's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini _is really a set of variations. In a similar vein, Dohnanyi's _Variations on a Nursery Tune _is also good. It can also be pretty humorous. Or Britten's _A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra _(subtitled _variations and fugue on a theme by Purcell_). This is also a good work for classical beginners, as is Prokofiev's _Peter and the Wolf_.

Another work you might enjoy would probably be Rimsky Korsakov's _Scheherazade_, which also carries a single theme right through the whole work.


----------



## markhansavon (Jul 1, 2009)

beethovenlover said:


> In other words, you're too stupid to contribute anything useful or relevant (except nitpicking, of course).


That's kind of rude....I thought it was related to the conversation....

Oh well.


----------

